

Lessons from the Lawbreakers - what entrepreneurs can learn from the mob - rmah
http://www.cnbc.com/id/43421823

======
plesn
There is a gray scale of "entrepreneurs" and "companies" based on the means
they use to gain power and influence, so this is rather natural,just as people
already read Machiavel or Sun Tzu before. Law, customs, means of legitimation
(media) and force are fuzzy and moving barriers.

But one should not forget that this is only one aspect, one dimension, the
"power and influence" one. Companies are structures for making things together
with others : people spend much time there so we should also seek other
aspects within them. E.g more "horizontal" and "democratic" structures
preventing mafiaesque hierarchies can also bring fullfillment to much more
employees : this is especially important in companies employing well-educated
and smart people like programmers at the lowest positions.

------
sethg
Are there also books on what entrepreneurs can learn from homemakers who keep
their families on a budget, raise well-behaved, happy, and productive
children, and stay married for decades?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Chicken Soup for the Entrepreneur's Soul?

